
Black Horizontal Line on HN - AngeloAnolin
Just noticed the black horizontal line right on top of Hacker News page. Not sure what this signifies to the community?<p>Update: Screen capture of HN: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;lwnjCuD
======
ebcode
HN does this when a prominent tech person dies. The story will be on the front
page. In this case, it was Chuck Thacker.

~~~
qubex
It's a sign of mourning for a prominent tech personality's death (in this case
Chuck Thacker, a prominent computer scientist that worked at Xerox Park and
Microsoft).

~~~
sidcool
May be it should include a message so that more people empathize with the
purpose.

